# flightgear Segmentation fault



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 27, 2012)

I successfully built flightgear. When I went to play the game, it just crashed with this error.

```
Got an X11ErrorHandling call display=0x808b8a000 event=0x7fffffffcad0
BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
Major opcode: 137
Minor opcode: 4
Error code: 3
Request serial: 57
Current serial: 57
  ResourceID: 46137347
Error: In Texture::Extensions::setupGLExtensions(..) OpenGL version test failed, requires valid graphics context.
Scaling image '/usr/local/share/flightgear/Aircraft/c172p/splash.png' from (512,512) to (0,0)
Segmentation fault: 11 (core dumped)
```
Searching on google, I found that something goes wrong with graphics/osg. Any idea how to fix that?


----------

